# What Used To Be Cool



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey all! I have a smoko (huge party) coming up for the end of semestr with the vet school... The theme is "What Used To Be Cool", so I have to dress as something like that...

Was thinking Captain Planet or Power Rangers!

Leave suggestions!


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 16, 2007)

Mullet hair comes to mind as does body shirts blue eye shadow cork wedgies drain pipe stretch jeans. The possibilities are endless


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 16, 2007)

Hyper colour tshirts

Leg Warmers

Fluro colours (although the seem to be back in the shops)

Michael Jackson

Britney Spears

Smoking 

Maccas



Mrs I

xxx


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

...Ooooo could be funny to dress as a woman from the 80s... Like, big blonde hair do, shoulder pads and all... What is it with vet students and cross dressing...


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 16, 2007)

dunno but i wanna see pics .... lol


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 16, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> dunno but i wanna see pics .... lol



Seconded!:lol:


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh if they're suitable for children, they'll be here... I have pics from our 'Tight and Bright' smoko.. That was a SHOCKER


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 16, 2007)

do you remember those big coloured jeans called cross colours.....almost worse than blokes in pink polos.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 16, 2007)

Power Rangers and Captain Planet are still cool :x

How about Parachute pants?

Or Pokemon...


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some photos of Tight & Bright to show you all that when we dress up, we dress up good!!!
Please don't hold these against me... $2 beers do this to a man.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Here are some photos of Tight & Bright to show you all that when we dress up, we dress up good!!!
> Please don't hold these against me... $2 beers do this to a man.


 

they still put on jungle juice? 

i liek the 2 buck tequila shots more


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

more pics? that looked like a quite night i hope that wasnt the extent of the night


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 16, 2007)

no im assuming these are all the pics allowable on this site, not like the usual ones of the boys above the bar at 11 before the stagger to the r.e.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

luke.r.s said:


> no im assuming these are all the pics allowable on this site, not like the usual ones of the boys above the bar at 11 before the stagger to the r.e.


 
ahh yes that image is never going to leave me. hahah how many times did we try walking to the RE after those nights. stupid drunk people. haha though the last one was fun i cant even remember the theme, i think booth was there also. all i know is i was wasted and booth got given 50 bucks change from a 10 buck note or something and the tequila shots, hmmm i cant rememebr to much more other then i ended up at the RE in a black singlet with a heap of randoms that i didnt know quoting bill hicks 


hmmmmm tobad i didnt get a kabab or that woudl have been an awesome night


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

i might go as someone fromt eh band Korn they used to be cool


----------



## ExSAS (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL and this is the future of reptile care. anyone else worried .

Anyhow there are so many things you can do. I say bring back the yo-yo days. or go as Elvis. or go as cartoon characters you grew up with (no idea how old you are). Smurfs, widget, pokemon , astroboy, ...
Otherwise the Fonz. Need pics though.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 17, 2007)

ExSAS said:


> LOL and this is the future of reptile care. anyone else worried .
> 
> Anyhow there are so many things you can do. I say bring back the yo-yo days. or go as Elvis. or go as cartoon characters you grew up with (no idea how old you are). Smurfs, widget, pokemon , astroboy, ...
> Otherwise the Fonz. Need pics though.


 

lhahah the yo yo days were cool, i used to be able to some awesome tricks with the yo yo. and widget hahahah he was awesome and the smurfs. 

"LOL and this is the future of reptile care. anyone else worried ." 

hahah your just jelous that you dont get to go 

i take my reptile health and my partying very seriously:lol:


----------



## Hickson (Oct 17, 2007)

Safari Suits were cool back in the 70's. So were loud Hawaiian shirts.



Hix


----------



## PhilK (Oct 17, 2007)

Great suggestions everyone! Dressing up as a yo-yo could be problematic.. The fonz could be good..


----------



## Fester (Oct 17, 2007)

Geeze, I can remember my disco days. Platform shoes, flared pants and seersucker shirts!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 17, 2007)

*Legs warmers ......  A glove on one hand..... :lol:*


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy pants


----------



## PhilK (Oct 17, 2007)

More more! Hahaha my mates are using these ideas as I tell them!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 17, 2007)

Tazo's used to be cool....

And those annoying big fat coloured childrens characters.... I can't remember what they are called but I know Full Frontal did a drunk version of them :lol:

Agro used ot be popular... i still think hes kewl


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 17, 2007)

Telly Tubbies you mean? 
Don't forget to strap on a couple of slap-bands, dunno if anyone said that yet


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Go as me, i used to be cool :lol:

Go with the telly tubby suggestion, that way you can look funny and still be slightly crossdressing! (i always thought the one with the handbag had problems)

: )


----------



## PhilK (Oct 17, 2007)

Hahaha going as a telly-tubby is a HUGE effort..


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 17, 2007)

no not really paint yourself one of the colours a head band and a pipecleaner in the shape- just dont expect to make it into the re


----------



## grim adventures (Oct 17, 2007)

hyper color t shirts
raa raa skirts
hi top reeboks


----------



## eerin (Oct 17, 2007)

snap pants!

wear snap pants... or

with a friend go as b1 and b2 from banana's in pyjama's???


----------



## Dodie (Oct 17, 2007)

McGuyver! 

or a sporting Yo-yo man


----------



## Radar (Oct 17, 2007)

The telly tubbie idea is classic. 
Why don't you try all of these suggestions at once, thats bound to be a laugh.
Also, neither of these are me, but I guess this is our version of tight and bright :lol:


----------



## Lozza (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG rednut - that 1st pic is soooo wrong :shock:


----------



## Radar (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah, I think his dad would disown him if he saw that, lol, we told him he took it too far :lol:

And there is every chance he's sober at this point


----------



## PhilK (Oct 18, 2007)

luke.r.s said:


> no not really paint yourself one of the colours a head band and a pipecleaner in the shape- just dont expect to make it into the re


RE lets everything in!


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 18, 2007)

yer point after 2nd smoko i was being held up, bleeding (had an incident with a tree branch running into me) and was still let in


----------



## channi (Oct 18, 2007)

Axl-rose haha easy and tacky yay.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 18, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## PhilK (Oct 18, 2007)

Shocked, Nat?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 18, 2007)

lol if thats what you wanna call it :lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 18, 2007)

PhilK said:


> ...Ooooo could be funny to dress as a woman from the 80s... Like, big blonde hair do, shoulder pads and all... What is it with vet students and cross dressing...



I thought that was standard veterinary uniform - at least for the men  You're starting to frighten me Phil, and I have to go to the vet tomorrow :shock:


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 18, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> Fluro colours (although the seem to be back in the shops)


Only in sl utpre. *vomit*


----------



## Lozza (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Only in sl utpre. *vomit*


LOL so true :lol:


----------



## mblissett (Oct 18, 2007)

Go as Cyndi Lauper..... My dad did for my brothers girlfriends 21st

Also helps that my mum owns a costume shop!!


----------



## Renee (Oct 18, 2007)

Which one are you in the photo's PhilK??


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 18, 2007)

-Vanilla ice 
-Pacman
-Devo 
-Gilligan
-MC hammer 
-Fester/Gomez adams
-Mr. T 
-Banana man
-Ash, from evil dead 
-Garth from waynes world


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Tazo's used to be cool....
> 
> And those annoying big fat coloured childrens characters.... I can't remember what they are called but I know Full Frontal did a drunk version of them :lol:
> 
> Agro used ot be popular... i still think hes kewl


 
Nah the Teletubies are making a come back. Very popular with little kids. Trust me, I work in the ABC Shop and spent a decent chunk of my day today processing all the kiddies DVDs and there we're a heap of TT ones there. It's their 10 year b'day this year.

It's so sad that I know that!

I'm going to blame the fact that I worked late night shopping tonight for the fact that I can't come up with any good ideas!!! :lol:


----------



## Stroppy (Oct 19, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm I used to look good in fishnets and a mini
Nowadays I look better in a Ford
Fishnets,,,,,,,well i grew old an got ugly legs so its a bygone era............lol


----------



## Colin (Oct 19, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> -Vanilla ice
> -Pacman
> -Devo
> -Gilligan
> ...




eewww  none of the above were ever cool :lol: except maybe gomez


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 19, 2007)

Colin said:


> eewww  none of the above were ever cool :lol: except maybe gomez



maybe you weren't cool!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Oct 19, 2007)

lol u just got cut hard core


----------



## DiamondAsh (Oct 19, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> -Ash, from evil dead



*Ash is still cool .... *


----------



## cuddlykylie (Oct 19, 2007)

yeh go ash


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

I remember Metallica, Anthrax, Aerosmith, Megadeath, Warrant, Poison etc being cool.

Anything thrash metal or Big hair/Glam metal.

Well, it was when I was 10.:lol:


----------

